# Harborside at Atlantis - 1 full bedroom



## goodjobwm (Aug 17, 2017)

Harborside at Atlantis - 1 full bedroom

check-in: Friday September 29, 2017
check-out: Friday October 6, 2017

$700 for this full week.

Direct contact: 408-692-4448


----------



## goodjobwm (Aug 24, 2017)

still here


----------



## Zippo (Aug 28, 2017)

Do you have a room description available?  How many does it sleep?


----------



## goodjobwm (Aug 29, 2017)

Zippo said:


> Do you have a room description available?  How many does it sleep?



check-in: Friday September 29, 2017
check-out: Friday October 6, 2017

one bedroom / one bath, accommodating 4 people

Kitchen Facilities: Blender, Burners(in lieu of stove), Can Opener (Electric), Coffee Maker, Dishes, Dishwasher, Dining Table & Chairs, Glassware, Cooking Utensils, Microwave/Convection Oven, Pots/Pans, Smoke Detector, Kitchen Sink, Cutlery, Toaster, 14-15 cu.ft. Refrigerator
Laundry Facility is in the unit, Central Air Conditioning, etc.


----------



## weluvsfcc (Aug 30, 2017)

Love Harborside at Atlantis I wish it was the week of the 17th


----------



## goodjobwm (Sep 17, 2017)

goodjobwm said:


> check-in: Friday September 29, 2017
> check-out: Friday October 6, 2017
> 
> one bedroom / one bath, accommodating 4 people
> ...


----------

